# Can ping but cannot browse internet in Vista



## mydc (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's my situation: when I turned on my computer today, the Internet stopped working in Windows Vista 64-bit. I am able to ping web servers in cmd, but my internet browsers can't access any web sites. The Internet works fine in Windows XP on the same machine. Diagnose and repair doesn't help at all in Vista. The network connection seems fine. I can view computers in the workgroup and I can still access servers with telnet. However, when I go to help->troubleshooting->connect to the internet->click to open the connect to the internet wizard, it says I am already connected to the internet. I then am shown options to "browse the internet now" and "set up a new connection anyway". When I select "browse the internet now", Internet Explorer opens and shows "detecting proxy settings" in the status bar for a few seconds, and then web browsing surprisingly works again, but only in that IE window. If I open another IE window, the internet won't work in the new window, but it will still work in the previous one. This doesn't help any of my internet-using programs. Whenever I close various internet browsers normally (just pressing close), it displays an error message with the options of "check online for a solution" and "close the program". So, does anyone know why the Internet isn't working in Vista and how I can fix it? Thanks for reading.

PS: I am connected through my college network, I don't see how it would be a problem now since I set it up a week ago and the Internet works fine in Windows XP. Maybe this has something to do with proxies, but I don't know about that.

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : resnet.tamu.edu
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc20:7256:a223:aa8c%8
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 128.194.66.71
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 128.194.66.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : resnet.tamu.edu
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:128.194.66.71%19
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : resnet.tamu.edu
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:80c2:4247::80c2:4247
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38a:c22:1f9:7f3d:bdb8
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c22:1f9:7f3d:bdb8%9
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

List of crash messages when I close browsers

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	iexplore.exe
Application Version:	7.0.6000.16512
Application Timestamp:	46807103
Fault Module Name:	MSCTF.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Fault Module Timestamp:	4549bd4a
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00021dd8
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	iexplore.exe
Application Version:	7.0.6000.16512
Application Timestamp:	46807103
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_e52f
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Offset:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Data:	00000008
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	e52f
Additional Information 2:	e98dfca8bcf81bc1740adb135579ad53
Additional Information 3:	860f
Additional Information 4:	6eabdd9e0dc94904be3b39a1c0583635

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	iexplore.exe
Application Version:	7.0.6000.16512
Application Timestamp:	46807103
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_8d13
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	047e17d0
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	firefox.exe
Application Version:	1.8.20070.6982
Application Timestamp:	46a801fc
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_8d13
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	02bb00cd
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Opera.exe
Application Version:	9.23.8808.0
Application Timestamp:	46baeac2
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_8d13
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	02fb00c4
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311


----------



## mydc (Aug 13, 2006)

I found out that Internet Explorer 64 bit works but not 32 bit. I think that this is why I can use the Internet from troubleshooting; it launches the 64 bit browser.


----------



## Praxis87 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the exact same problem. How/did you ever get it to work again?


----------



## strike6 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok, here's the deal... I got my new Vista on Vaio and faced the same problem... thanks to a friend, we could solve it out.

it seems (for some weird reason) that vista acknowledges the same wireless network more than once, and registers it in a numbered manner; like if your wireless network name is wifi, you'll find it registered in the list of wireless networks as wifi1, wifi2, wifi3 ... and so on. 
what we had to do at some point is delete all unused wireless networks, and merge all instances of the currently used networks into one; and this (I happily announce) solved it 
so, to do so, please go to Control Panel > Network and Sharing Center > at the current wireless network click on Customize > Merge or delete network locations > Continue. the Merger or Delete Network Locations will appear; try to delete all network locations that are not currently used (maybe you should delete all but the one you are currently trying to connect to), if you have more than one instance of the same location you are trying to connect to (e.g wifi, wifi1, wifi2 ...); select them all and click on Merge. Merge Network Locations Window will pop up, select the network location you're going to merge to (Wifi) and then OK > Close > Next > Close 
you should be able to browse now.... hope it works


----------

